# Travelling in Turkey with dog



## busterbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi
We are looking for help with any information on entering Turkey with our dog. He has an EU Pet Passport and due to conflicting information on entry requirements we are not sure if we need anything else. We are full timing and are currently in Greece, have contacted Turkish consulate but are still awaiting an answer. If any one can help, please do.
Many thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Some discussion here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130460-.html

Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few months ago our niece returned to the UK with a dog she acquired in Turkey.
She arranged for the passport while she was living in Turkey and it took 30 days.
She had no problem returning to the UK


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> A few months ago our niece returned to the UK with a dog she acquired in Turkey.
> She arranged for the passport while she was living in Turkey and it took 30 days.
> She had no problem returning to the UK


I must admit, I thought she would have problems, but apart from a member of staff at DFDS Dunkerque not knowing the rules, she sailed through


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

busterbarron said:


> Hi
> We are looking for help with any information on entering Turkey with our dog. He has an EU Pet Passport and due to conflicting information on entry requirements we are not sure if we need anything else. We are full timing and are currently in Greece, have contacted Turkish consulate but are still awaiting an answer. If any one can help, please do.
> Many thanks


Hi,

Can't help with dog but if you need any advice on Turkey I might be able to help.

We have wintered in Turkey on and off for the last 11 years and will be returning in November for a 5 month visit.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## busterbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankyou Don, we are hoping to winter in North Cyprus and are currently in Greece. Will be in touch, no doubt with loads of questions.

Russ and Lynn


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is more info.: http://www.pettravel.com/immigration/turkey.cfm

Be careful, Alan.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

busterbarron said:


> Thankyou Don, we are hoping to winter in North Cyprus and are currently in Greece. Will be in touch, no doubt with loads of questions.
> 
> Russ and Lynn


Hi there

How are you intending to get to Cyprus?

Presumably a ferry from Mersin?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> busterbarron said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou Don, we are hoping to winter in North Cyprus and are currently in Greece. Will be in touch, no doubt with loads of questions.
> ...


The cheapest ferry to the TRNC is from Tasucu in Turkey to Girne in northern Cyprus see http://ferries-turkey.com/ferry-routes/turkey-cyprus/turkey-cyprus-index-en.html

Also see http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/718/30/ this info is dated but will give you some idea of costs and likely problems.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Buster,

Did you make it to Cyprus OK? Would be interested in any up to date info.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

